# Seamaster



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

A very nice feature of this watch is the date change / time change function.

Out to the first click and the hour hand indexes round each hour as you turn without affecting the mins hand. Very handy for a time zone or summer/ winter change.

David


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Gold Seamaster?


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Love the watch









But with that strap?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Mine doesn't work this way. I wonder why not? Are you sure you're not talking about the GMT? My GMT DOES operate this way, but not my SMP.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It must be the quartz version, not the chronometer mech.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah yes, very observant, I didn't see that.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Quartz indeed and cool strap









Didn't you know. Andy M, Beauty is in the eye of the beholder









David


----------

